# Can anyone tell me what kind of caiman this is????



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

looking to get a caiman and this guys prices seem really reasonable i'm looking for a dwarf caiman or culiver's caiman.....heres the link

link


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Where do you see the prices on that site? I don't even see a contact address. Maybe I'm blind....


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> Where do you see the prices on that site? I don't even see a contact address. Maybe I'm blind....


well its not but i've been to the store and its called riverdale pets if you call the guy its 69.99 and 89.99 for 2 different sizes


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

pics suck but im going with spectlated


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

RAYMAN45 said:


> pics suck but im going with spectlated


i agree







they look like specs but better pics needed


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

indeed better pics needed...but by the color of the babies...i would say caiman crocodilus


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> indeed better pics needed...but by the color of the babies...i would say caiman crocodilus


they are caiman crocodilus i called them and they confirmed it for me thanks guys


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

You think theyd ship those bad boys?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ey formulated fire... do they have baby caribes when u went there? how much were they?


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

caiman how big do they guys grow? are they baby gators? dwarf 1s how big do they get 2?


----------

